# pancar rubber tires



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

I like to know if there is rubber tires for pancars, and if so. Who makes them.
Thank you.
Johnny


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

rubber tires as far as i know bsr and jaco makes them.

Brandon


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

bran does jaco still make them


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

JSP51N RACING said:


> I like to know if there is rubber tires for pancars, and if so. Who makes them.
> Thank you.
> Johnny


Are you talking Rubber Cap tires ? Then BSR is the way to go.
I think TM makes them too.

or are you looking for Foams that contain rubber in them for longer life, such as Pinks, Purples, etc ??

Pretty much everybody (BSR, Jaco, TRC, TM, Murdock) all have Pink, Purples foam tires.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

hey what is TM web site and also does jaco still make them ????


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope Jaco doesnt make em.

TM is
http://www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com/


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

The track I am racing on is a dek hockey dek. Foams do not work in the turns. 
Web site for BRS.
thank you for the help. :thumbsup: 
Johnny


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It sounds like you are wanting rubber tires like on off road trucks or touring cars . I don't think they exist. Pan cars were never designed for use on non prepared surfaces. High bite asphalt (not dusty), clean concrete or carpet is what they were to be used on.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

JSP51N RACING said:


> The track I am racing on is a dek hockey dek. Foams do not work in the turns.
> Web site for BRS.
> thank you for the help. :thumbsup:
> Johnny


www.bsr-racing.com


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

the way the track sounds try pinks[TRC]


----------

